# Just ordered something to make the 300 fun....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got off the phone ordering my 2wd 4wd switch for my 300 now should be a fun lil bike to ride I'm hoping


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Should make it alot funnier to ride. Gordo (from HL) let me go cut a couple donuts on his one time and it was nice. The only reason I have one that is so I can play in 2wd since the steering is the same in 2wd or 4wd with the spool locker.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea I just want it to turn easier for when I'm hunting lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ya know where i can get a reduction for my new 300 project


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea butcher contact xtremerancher02 on hl he can do it or may have one already done


----------

